# Poor Annie had to go to the vets again...



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

This is the 4th I've had to take Annie to the vet's since I've gotten her. The poor thing has an infection on her belly. We think she got it from running through the swamps and getting a scrape from Friday. The vet is saying she has a cellulitius infection. I was upset with the vet's though when he was squeezing the puss out. I asked him not to hurt my baby.:

Annie got a shot and I need to keep it clean. I haven't put the cone on her head yet because she came home and was wiped out. The poor girl keeps on getting sick and needing antibiotics.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Poor little Annie :crossfing it will be the last visit to the vets


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Poor Annie........hope she heals quickly and stays healthy for the summer!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Poor Annie. Hopefully this will be the last time and she will be ok. Good luck and give her a big kiss.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Poor baby... hope this is the last of the vet trips for a while!


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Annie is taking the cephalexion antibiotic very well. I give it to her and she swallows it nicely. Wow, I wish all the animals did this.lol

Her belly looks so much better today. The shot really put it in the healing gear.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Healing thoughts going out to beautiful Annie.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Hope she clears up fast!!! Poor girl!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hope the meds clear up the problem once and for all. I wonder if you were to put her on probiotics if it would help to build her immune system. Having infections back to back might have lowered it. The Natures Farmacy is what alot of people use here.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am sorry that Annie is not well...Lots of hugs from CT, she is such a sweet girl!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Micro-tek shampoo...... will help immensely. www.eqyss.com


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I do have some probiotics in my cabinet for my daughter when she was on antibiotics due to severe case of strep. My girl had strep for a month and it took a while to clear it! I didn't know I could give this to the dogs. I will try it. I sure all the stress from the humane society to here, then the multiple vet's trip stress Annie out.

Thanks for the shampoo tip! I see in the add that you can use it on ourselves too! I like all natural products for myself as well!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Nicole74 said:


> I do have some probiotics in my cabinet for my daughter when she was on antibiotics due to severe case of strep. My girl had strep for a month and it took a while to clear it! I didn't know I could give this to the dogs. I will try it. I sure all the stress from the humane society to here, then the multiple vet's trip stress Annie out.
> 
> Thanks for the shampoo tip! I see in the add that you can use it on ourselves too! I like all natural products for myself as well!


It literally helped save Cody's life when we first adopted him. He had severe autoimmune anemia and because his immune system was so out of whack, his skin was one big infection. He was antibiotics, but the biggest turn about came when I started with the Micro-Tek, bathing him every 3-4 days. Now, it's all we use on the puppers. Every once in a while I'll try to alternate with something else, but I haven't found anything comparable.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Micro-tek shampoo...... will help immensely. www.eqyss.com



Do you dilute it or use as is?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Dilute it. When Cody's skin was really bad, I used a strong dilution.... maybe 3:1 (microtek to water), now it's probably reversed.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Copper started having skin problems after he had his spleen removed last year. I haven't tried Micro-tek, but I will. His specialist recommended Duoxo - a chlorhexadine shampoo that is pretty pricey ($20 for 6.2 oza), but it worked wonders. His skin cleared up after just two baths.

Cephalexin does not seem to work well with copper. We have to get other antibiotics. If you continue to have problems with Annie's skin infections, I strongly recomend trying a different antibiotic.

Copper went to the vet 4- 5 times in a month last october and I finally took him to an oncologist for the huge mass on his chest. $450, a change in antibiotics and medicated shampoo cleared up the mass. It was a grossly infected area instead of a mast cell tumor - hooray! - but it sure cost me a lot to find that out.


----------

